# Computer does not read IPOD



## imfalcon (Aug 24, 2007)

My daughter has a new Ipod that cannot connect to her computer. She has a Dell 2400 with Windows XP and plenty of memory.

The Ipod installs in all computers but hers; so Apple contends the problem is the computer. I wasted my only allowable support call to Ipod without getting anything from them.

The USB ports of the computer work well with all peripherals but the IPod, which the computer cannot recognize. When I connect it it says mass storage device or unrecognizable mass storage device.

Somehow while trying to solve the issue myself I found the Ipod diagnostics tool which says "the ipod updater logging file cannot be found". The same thing that reads when no Ipod is connected to other computers amd the diagnostic tool is run. I have done every basic thing regarding installation and de-installation of the itunes and drivers, re-starting the computer, eliminating all ipod hidden files before reinstalling itunes again, to see whether I can re-set the issue but without success.

I cannot find in apple support any information about that supossedly "updater logging file". All the steps suggested by them have been done without success.

Any idea what is going on and what might be happening.

What should I do to the computer so it reads the IPOD?



Thanks


----------



## Lead3 (Jun 14, 2006)

Have you tried the rear USB ports on the computer? Since the iPod is also charged by the USB, there may be a power limitation on the front ports. You can also try a powered USB Hub.


----------



## imfalcon (Aug 24, 2007)

Thank you,

But the problem happened whereas the Ipod was connected to front or rear USB ports. I already found out there was a conflict between the printer and the Ipod, both connect to USB ports If the printer was connected the computer was unable to recognize the Ipod, but if we disconnected the printer from the computer, it can recognize the Ipod without problem. The problem did not happen with an old Itunes and an old Ipod mini, The problem appeared wwhen we tried to install anew Ipod nano with I tunes 7.3.
Although we have not solved the issue, we can work around it, when we want to update the ipod and sync it to the computer we have to disconnect the printer. I am forwarding the info to Apple and Lexmark to see whether they can solve it, so I can use both peripherals at the same time.


----------

